# are these Collonista Snails or LIMPETS?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Or probably something else. Got many in sump





*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Cintax (Jun 16, 2011)

Maybe trochus?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Looks like Trochus to me - they can breed in your tank, as you can see here!

Does your wife know you are using her nice dinnerware to inspect snails? =D


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Chris S said:


> Looks like Trochus to me - they can breed in your tank, as you can see here!
> 
> Does your wife know you are using her nice dinnerware to inspect snails? =D


She does not, but a question remains how these getting to the sump?  I do not have any smalls in the tank (assume they are eaten)

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Liverock, coral, even fish could bring eggs or very small ones.


----------



## Cintax (Jun 16, 2011)

Pretty much as Chris said. I have only purposely kept Trochus, Nassarius, Cerith and Astrea snails but I have dozens of these tiny snails in my tank that looks like a land snail. I am guessing turbo snails but they are so small I can't tell yet.


----------

